# Reversed Fuel Gauge??



## Hollywood_Audi (Feb 14, 2013)

So I had my Cluster replaced, took one out of a totaled 02 TT Coupe at my body shop and put it in my 01 TT225QR by Audi. Had it reprogrammed and everything, but ever since I changed them out, my fuel gauge reads backwards, meaning Empty on the gauge is Full, and Full on the gauge is Empty.  

I have no idea why, and my Audi technician doesn't know why it would reverse itself... anyone had this issue or have an idea what it could be? :banghead: It reads the level correctly, but I would really like it to work as it should!


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

I know the gauge is based on the amount of resistance the sensor is sending back to the ECU. 

For example the Fuel Sender in your gas tank reads a high resistance when the tank is near empty and a low resistance when the tank is full. If you have a VAGCOM it would be helpful to make sure the output coming from that sensor is accurate and then start debugging from there. 

Hope that helps


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Could the motor have been put in backwards for the gauge?


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Its because of the year. in 05/02 they changed the sending unit resistance. 

Read this 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=250317 

The 2 sender types are 

Vehicles up to 05.02 
float at lower end position approx. 59 Ohms 
float at upper end position approx. 282 Ohms 

Vehicles as of 05.02 
float at lower end position approx. 282 Ohms 
float at upper end position approx. 59 Ohms


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

my '02 does this exact same thing. I just chalked it up to the cluster going bad, although everything else including the LCD works great. Is it possible the sender was replaced in the past with the wrong unit, or the cluster was replaced w/ a different one? This is much better news than having to pull the cluster for rebuild. Can I just replace the sender and have it work correctly?


----------

